# What you do.



## kev mac (10/8/15)

In the relatively short time I've been involved with the forum I have had the privilege to talk to and become friendly with many funny and interesting people from all walks of life.That said I'd be interested to know what different professions are represented on the forum.If no one minds sharing and if this thread has'nt been posted before i'd like to hear what you do.Also does your work place allow vapeing?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/15)

Was one of SA's first ISP's (Internet Service Provider)... sold the business and went into Mobile technology (Software)... retired to concentrate on bass fishing... now a Vaping Messenger! Won't stop till everyone is off stinkies!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (14/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Was one of SA's first ISP's (Internet Service Provider)... sold the business and went into Mobile technology (Software)... retired to concentrate on bass fishing... now a Vaping Messenger! Won't stop till everyone is off stinkies!


Bet the fishing is great inS.A. not bad in R.I. either.Keep up the noble goal and make more converts.BTW,i retired after a 33yr. stint as a millwright at a waste water treatment facilitiy,could say I got sick of the shit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/8/15)

I own a Vape Store  Before that however I ran an online fashion store part time while working for Primedia and before Primedia I had every girls dream job (Although the pay was crap) and worked for a shoe designer as a brand manager and buyer (Got tons of free shoes out of the deal)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/8/15)

Chartered Accountant. Senior manager at an audit firm in CPT

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/8/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> Chartered Accountant. Senior manager at an audit firm in CPT
> 
> Sent from my Note 4



Shew, smart dude  Accounting in varsity killed me


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Shew, smart dude  Accounting in varsity killed me


Killed me as well. Could not do accounting at school to save my life  The logic behind it only clicked into place much later. Hehe

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (15/8/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I own a Vape Store  Before that however I ran an online fashion store part time while working for Primedia and before Primedia I had every girls dream job (Although the pay was crap) and worked for a shoe designer as a brand manager and buyer (Got tons of free shoes out of the deal)


@Stroodlepuff,any free vape gear now? Wouldn't that be cool.


----------



## kev mac (15/8/15)

You both got me beat,i'm terrible at math and numbers.My clients would be in trouble.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (15/8/15)

i make sparks fly. or try not to

Im an electrician at a large petrochem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (15/8/15)

I can never explain what I do cause it's so much, but in short, I help protect my company from hackers and IT threats/failures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (15/8/15)

Before i got sick and retired (at 26) i was a IT technician and before that i worked for Playtex in their software department (excuse the pun)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## daniel craig (15/8/15)

Lushen said:


> I can never explain what I do cause it's so much, but in short, I help protect my company from hackers and IT threats/failures.


Pentester?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/8/15)

Currently a Customer Services Director at the biggest digital printing company here in Zim. But I've done a ton of different jobs from IT to being the main man at an advertising agency. Vaping is allowed in the office, but I generally only vape inside outside of working hours these days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen (15/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> Pentester?



In my past life 8 years ago, yes.
I've managed to progress to CISO 

Good to know that somebody knows it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (15/8/15)

regional team leader for an medical IT company,specialize in radiology

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (15/8/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Currently a Customer Services Director at the biggest digital printing company here in Zim. But I've done a ton of different jobs from IT to being the main man at an advertising agency. Vaping is allowed in the office, but I generally only vape inside outside of working hours these days.


When I was a smoker I puffed away while working, but when I work now I hardly vape.(I know I said I'm retired but I'll take on the odd job to support my gear dependency)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KimH (19/8/15)

Currently self employed (Accounting, HR & Consulting), business is sold and will be handed over to the new owner in January - then its off to the UK where I look forward to trading in the calculator for a career in recruitment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jan (19/8/15)

Used to be a lecturer in costing and financial management at UFS. For now a part time trader till I can find something else. (I really suck at trading )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (19/8/15)

I'm a house mommy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (19/8/15)

Electrician specialising in high voltage installations and bigger low voltage 3 phase installations

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (20/8/15)

annemarievdh said:


> I'm a house mommy


A very important job indeed@annemarievdh,are the youngsters inquisitive about mommy's cloud machine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/8/15)

kev mac said:


> A very important job indeed@annemarievdh,are the youngsters inquisitive about mommy's cloud machine?



They were in the beginning but now the know DONT TOUCH unless I ask one of them to bring it to me or bring me the juice. 

They have been well trained

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (20/8/15)

annemarievdh said:


> They were in the beginning but now the know DONT TOUCH unless I ask one of them to bring it to me or bring me the juice.
> 
> They have been well trained


When my daughter was small she was the inquisitive type and loved gadgets and seeing how things worked, she would've buggered me to no end(but in a good way) Lucky for me she always hated smoking and all bad habits and grew into a fine young woman @annemarievdh,hope the same for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

